# My new lightsaber!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Five burner Rocky Patel table lighter. Been looking for one of these for a while. CHRIS7891011 helped me out and found it on the only site I didn't look on. None other than Thompson cigar. Only $60. I tried to get a decent pic of it lit but thats the best I could get. Thanks bro!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Is that a lighter in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*You got one. I saw where you were looking for one. Great pick-up*


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

nice torch!
5 burners means 5 times the fun...or so i hear


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickup Dozer!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy crap - 5 jets, Rocky's contribution to global warming! Does that thing come with an after-burner? Looks nice.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

May the Force be with You !!

Seriously......nice snag.

FN in MT


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats some crazy fire for sure be careful not to burn up your whole gar collection


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

paint said:


> Thats some crazy fire for sure be careful not to burn up your whole gar collection


My smokes are safe but I have to wear a welding mask to protect my ugly mug...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

DOZER said:


> My smokes are safe but I have to wear a welding mask to protect my ugly mug...


Now thats just to funny


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I see you have constructed a new light saber. Your skills are complete. Indeed, you are powerful as the Emperor has forseen. Welcome to the dark side of the force :O


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

That thing is awesome! you can light your smokes AND wear it as a billy club and beat someone into submission!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Buy stock in a butane co.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice Pick up Dozer


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I see you have constructed a new light saber. Your skills are complete. Indeed, you are powerful as the Emperor has forseen. Welcome to the dark side of the force :O


I was but the learner, now I am the master.... :mrcool:


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

The Force is Strong in this one


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

does that thing run on rocket fuel.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is freakin awesome mike


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice torch, Dozer!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

torch the sticks you will.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You could cut steel with that


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

The force is strong with this one...


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

With great power comes great responsibility. Let the force be with you.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice Lighter


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I saw one of those at the last Rocky Patel event I went to. It is an awesome pickup.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

now you will be able to lite a cigar, in a huricane


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

There goes YOUR carbon footprint  Just kiddin!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Fire up a stick, Do a little Brazing, Fire up another stick, Do a little Welding, Fire up another stick, Light the campfire. A multi purpose tool it is. 
Nice grab Mike.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Watch your eyeballs man, that can hurt someone!!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

That lighter in your hand looks like a bic in someone elses.

damn bananna fingers.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

with this blast shield on I cant see anything


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> That lighter in your hand looks like a bic in someone elses.
> 
> damn bananna fingers.


:roflmao:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*use the force wisely padwan*


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up. How many cans of fuel have you gone though?:lol:


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

doogie466 said:


> now you will be able to lite a cigar, in a huricane


 OR....from across the room!


----------

